# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Another Tool In The Fire Starting Toolbox

## crashdive123

Just another tool that some may find useful.

----------


## hunter63

Good thinking, very cool.
So, now if you were to carry 2 knives, you could scrape the Crashcarta scales with another, to have a pile of fire starting tinder.......Right?

----------


## mwp

Cool. I think the more you think the more ideas one can come up with. Bottom line I guess is get the fire going no matter how you do it. But its nice to have a tried and true way that one can depend on.

----------


## 310chmo

Brings forward more resources in a plane crash.  Another use busted wings!

----------


## Rick

That's the first time I've seen this. Who'd a thunk? So.....If your snow machine breaks down in the boonies and you have no fire starting tinder just scrape some fiberglass off the engine cowling. 

That's pretty cool, Crash. Nice job.

----------


## JTD

Cool idea.  I wonder how the resin would work if wet?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

So, scraping a section of a fiberglass canoe, someplace above the waterline, could work in a pinch.

----------


## crashdive123

> Cool idea.  I wonder how the resin would work if wet?


Very, very flammable.

----------


## rodlrock

Might be a good idea to save some of the waste resin that over flows  in a tin  you would have a nice light resin puck to scrape.

----------


## NVRDONE

Do you think, if you made some resin "pucks", they would remain flammable say 5 years down the line?
I think I have half a can left over from when I helped my cousin re-floor his boat.

----------


## crashdive123

I think the shaving would remain flammable, but it's not something I would plan for.  In an emergency all bets are off, but the toxic nature of the fumes make it something I wouldn't purposely carry.  Just nice to know that you may have some fire starting material with you that didn't first come to mind.

----------


## iwannalive

Ive got a set of homemade micarta scales that I botched for my BK2, I may have to try that.

----------

